# Mercenary recruiting in Canada?



## bossi (18 Mar 2004)

(hmmm ... a friend pointed this out to me - interesting that they prefer Israeli experience ...)


INTERNATIONAL DEFENSE FORCE
GLOBAL THREAT SOLUTIONS
MANAGER
Combat & Security Training Division

Seeking a high-level tactical combat and security expert and instructor for training projects across Canada. Training operations will be conducted for government and civilian organizations. Individual must possess background and expertise in tactical and security methods acquired in well regarded military programs, in addition a background and experience in providing instruction in this field. Supervisory experience on training projects a must. Individual will preferably possess a background from the Israeli Defense Force or the Israeli General Security Service and will have the ability to teach Israeli tactical combat and security methods. Previous related international consulting and training experience on high-profile projects a must. Experience as a diplomatic liaison a significant benefit.


----------



## wongskc (18 Mar 2004)

Isn‘t it illegal for foreign militaries and such organizations to recruit in Canada?


----------



## Gibson (18 Mar 2004)

I don‘t know.  Does a "security firm" count?  This is a private company, I wonder if they list under hotjobs.ca


----------



## pte anthony (18 Mar 2004)

Sounds like a shaddy situation


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Mar 2004)

Merc = murderer, if you are caught by the other side, I would imagine a good torture session or two, followed by a slow death would follow. If you want to join a foreign army, stick to the British Commonwealth.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## winchable (18 Mar 2004)

We had a poster on the site a while back claiming to be the manager of a company that sounded similar to this one, SVS Solutions if I remember correctly, security; ex navy seals; 

Where‘d this come from sir?


----------



## alan_li_13 (18 Mar 2004)

lol, i got military experience in instructing, i teach kids everynite at cadets.
I‘m gonna sign up!!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Mar 2004)

Believe it or not guys canada is one of the prime countries that hire out mercenaries. (Just like it is for terrorist organizations)  

A mercenary could be something as simple as a mining company paying you to fly to africa, give you a rifle and act as a security guard for 6 months then fly you home. Could be patroling someones properity for a few months or watching over someones rice/drug fields.   It actually happens all the time and the CSIS keeps tabs on the companies but what can you do about it?

I figure its better then having people on welfare. In one sence mercenaries are just like mall cops, security guards or commisionares.


----------



## Farmboy (19 Mar 2004)

Why is it everyone thinks "mercs" are bad?

 How about Executive Outcomes, Defence Systems Limited,MPRI, Saladin, Vinnell Corp. and even Black Bear Consulting run by retired Brigadier General Ian Douglas of Nepean Canada and companies like this that hire ex-military for sercurity, policing, bodyguard ect.

 The Red Cross, World Vision and even the UN use mercs for protection in quite a few countries.


----------



## clasper (19 Mar 2004)

If you look up "mercenary" in the dictionary, you get:
1. Motivated solely by a desire for monetary or material gain. 
2. Hired for service in a foreign army.

Neither one is all that great.  And they‘re both very different from private security firms hired to protect oil rigs, mines, or other corporate interests.  In no way should we be confusing the terms "mercenary" and "mall cop".


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Mar 2004)

Whats the difference between a security guard, mall cop or mercenary?

Do you mean to tell me someone works as a mall cop because they love the job or because they need the money? What about a cop?   Maybe a mercenary believes he can make a difference in the world by doing what he or she does. God knows they would deploy faster than the UN.

If you don‘t have money in this world you can‘t live it‘s as simple as that. How about the canadians who went down south and joined the US army, or canadians who go and serve with the british and aussie army?  A mercenary works for a company instead of the goverment.


----------



## clasper (19 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Ghost778:
> [qb] Whats the difference between a security guard, mall cop or mercenary?
> [/qb]


It‘s a matter of motivation.  Canadian soldiers (for example) follow orders and fight because they know the government will tell them where to fight, why to fight, and those reasons will line up with the soldiers‘ Canadian values.  They trust the government to make that decision.  Similar arguments can be made about Canadians who choose to serve in allied armies.  Mercenaries don‘t care where or why they fight- they are motivated by money alone.

Mall cops, security guards, and the like do their jobs because they want money, and they believe they can make a small difference in the world.  Mercenaries don‘t care about differences- they just want the money, and it doesn‘t matter if the cause is just or not.  And that‘s why the term is often used in a derogatory way.


----------



## Yes Man (19 Mar 2004)

If your intrested in this topic I would recomend you take 5min out of your day and read this thread...

  http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7624&highlight=mercenary


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Mar 2004)

It‘s impressive that you can so easily stereotype a mercenary and know why they do what they do.  That reminds me of when a civilian decides they know what its like to be a soldier and what a soldier actualy does or thinks.

I can name you off a dozen canadian soldiers who only put up with the job because the money is so good, compared to what they would make working at a factory or whatever.
Canadian soldiers trust the government to make the right decision? I‘m not going to get into an argument about the iltis, LSVW, Sea king or striker but i‘m sure you know what point im making.

So someone who goes to a non allied country and fights for them is a mercenary but someone who goes to an allied country is???

People associate mercenary as a derogotory word out of ignorance for the job. Same as all the misconceptions people have about what soldiers do.

Farmboy had great points and great examples.
I‘d actually trust a mercenary a lot more than a mall cop or security guard. I‘d imagine to survive in that buisness, being a mercenary, you‘d have to be very good at what you do. Or to excel anyways.  Kinda different from a job where it almost takes an act of god for someone to get kicked out due to incompitence don‘t you think?


----------



## clasper (19 Mar 2004)

I‘m not stereotyping mercenaries- I‘m looking at the definition of the word:  Motivated *solely* by a desire for monetary or material gain.  There are plenty of jobs on civvy street that pay quite a bit more than a military life.  If money was their only motivation, the soldiers you speak of would leave.  There are some other motivating factors for them to stay in the army.

I don‘t know any of the organizations that Farmboy mentioned, but I‘d be willing to bet they don‘t fit the definition of mercenary- so let‘s use another term for them.

People don‘t associate mercenary as derogatory because they‘re ignorant- the definition itself is pretty derogatory.  Perhaps the ignorance comes in the way the term has been thrown around?


----------



## Farmboy (19 Mar 2004)

> People don‘t associate mercenary as derogatory because they‘re ignorant- the definition itself is pretty derogatory. Perhaps the ignorance comes in the way the term has been thrown around?


What about "sniper" vs "marksman"? 

 For those of you that don‘t those companies, what about Bell & Assotiates, Sandline Int., Keeni-Meeny Services and the biggest merc contract in the world......


 ..........the Vatican and the Swiss Guards.


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Mar 2004)

Clasper you seem really well spoken and i appriciate you reamining civil but if your basing your argument solely on what a dictionary says a mercenary is than i am probably wasting your time by replying.

Truth be told the only reason these guys i mentioned are in the army is because of the money. Thats it and thats all. You can disagree all you want but they are friends of mine and i‘ve spoken to them. Im not sure how yo ucan try to argue that.
Once you start making big bucks it‘s pretty hard to tone down your life style. Anyone who is in the reg force or has done full time with the reserves will agree i believe. I‘m not sure of your military experience so i can‘t really compare.

During the war in the balklands mercenaries were in high demand, especially around the town of Tomislavgrad. Many of those mercenaries were hired by bosnian muslims and/or the bosnian muslim army (5 corps) in the north west also and probably saved more than a few lives by their involvement. Depends how you look at it i guess. As i see it, a cop who leaves the force and joins a private security firm is just like a soldier leaving the army and becomming a mercenary.


----------



## Slim (19 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Farmboy:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


I am loathe to admit this but...Farmboy has a good point. 

I am currently employed in the executive protection industry here in Canada. I am employed by a top financial company to care for their executives. I work with a team of ex-soldiers (not pay clerks) who are trained as BG‘s (bodyguards) by other industry professionals (England and elsewhere). I have received Close Protection training both within and outside of the Military. I do NOT consider myself or my team as mercenaries. 

Nor am I a security guard. In fact, unless a situation arises where we are needed, most people don‘t even realize what we are, or that we are there... 

I interact with both police and military in the couse of my job and can easily be considered on par with the Military Police and civilian police VIP teams (JTF not included) that I have worked with.

This is a much more common situation in Canada than one might think. It is also perfectly legal! Some teams even carry firearms and train with them on a constant basis as they go to trouble spots in the world and must be able to handle themselves.

To research this some more go to the bookshop or library and ask for a book by Jim Davis (ex-RCR-3Commando) who currently works in the industry with Bell and Accossiates. The book is called "Fortunes Warriors". Jim does an excellent job of distinguishing between Mercenary, soldier, BG and security guard and explaines where the "line between" is.

Slim


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Mar 2004)

Slim, 

I dont think your job is classed as being a merc. Sounds like a good reputable private sercuirty firm, and good on ya for securing such a job you like. Executive security service and close private protection, almost like a private secret service.

To me a merc is some something like Sandline in PNG, or a mad Mike Hoare type of employment, that is ‘lost‘ soldiers hired out by a foreign military (3rd world type country) who can‘t afford to train or maintain good soldiers themselves, and are paid to do their dirty work for them. 

I have a few associates who have done time as such in Africa, and South America. They recommend to any soldier serving in their own armies, NEVER to do what they did. There were many negitives which included poor officers, poor leadership, poor chain of comd, which = bad discipline, and poor morale.

Its working as a soldier in a operationally hot environment, doing military things in another not so nice place, and hence why I have a bad taste in my mouth about it.

I cannot condone murdering for money, ie, a pay cheque. As insane as it sounds, there is a difference between killing and murder.

I dont consider FFL mercs, nor myself either. I have dual nationality and I am here for many reasons, manily better opportunity. the Army is just my job at 54,000PA, but a lifestyle too.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Slim (19 Mar 2004)

Thanks Wes good post.

By the way...I am "In House". No security company involved. More money and less BS.


----------

